# Ralph ate 2 slugs this morning and now I'm terrified



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

I've called the vet. There's not much they can do except give him an extra worming tablet (milbemax) at his next worming which is 2 weeks time. They said that it is unlikely that the slug was infected with lungworm but obviously it's a risk. I'm so scared.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Ralph When they are young they have to put everything in their mouths. You have to constantly watch them but they are sneaky! Hope he will be ok.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Try not to worry. Samson eats slugs and snails all the time! He likes to play with the snails first before he crunches the shells!!! Urgh!!!! All the time whilst i'm trying to bribe him with a treat but the snails are much more fun!

As long as there are no cases of lungworm in your area then it is unlikely that the slugs and snails by you are infected. One vet by me said that Bayer the makers of advocate try and scare people into buying their product and it really isn't necessary. He said he had only ever seen one case of lung worm in a dog and is rare. Not sure how true that is???
I was hoping Samson would grow out of it but so far no!!!!! And even if they stop eating them, apparantly even if a snail has walked over a toy left outside that is just as dangerous as eating one!!! 
Advocate is a monthly spot on and is very expensive. Not sure why other companies aren't selling a worming treatment for this. Maybe that says something???


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Apparently they are only a risk if there are reported cases of lungworm in the area. If your vet is local and didn't express concern then I woudn't worry too much.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I am a worrier by nature and now I have an extra one to worry about!

Ralph has only been wormed with Drontal (not advocate) so far so has no protection against lungworm. I couldn't bear it if anything happened to him 

There's not much I can do so I'll just have to try not to worry. Thank you for your reassurances though.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I plan to use Advocate for the summer and switch back to Frontline in the winter and if he ever stops eating everything in the garden!


----------



## Jamiec1973 (Aug 17, 2013)

My puppy just ate a slug too and I know how you feel it's a real worry, he has only been wormed with drontal puppy,we have 2 beautiful cockapoo babies and it is so hard to keep an eye on what they are both doing in the garden but I just caught jasper with one in his mouth and as I tried to get it out he swallowed it  I'm hoping it will be fine but will call the vet just to make sure.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

I know what you mean. I'm a worrier too. If its any consolation my Monty used to have a liking for bluebell bulbs , slugs and snails. He's made it to 18 mths so far but has recently developed a love of tractor chasing  but the slugs and snails didn't seem to harm him. X


----------

